# Königsstuhl Heidelberg - Wo Parken?



## JoeIsuzu (19. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich wohne ausserhalb von Heidelberg und wollte deshalb am Wochende mal mit dem Auto zum Köngsstuhl fahren um dort zu biken.. kennt sich jemand aus  - wo kann ich am besten parken?
thx


----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2006)

Kommt drauf an von wo du kommst. Man kann überall in der Stadt parken. Am WE kostenlos, Sammstags bin ich mir nicht sicher. Sagen wir mal, überall. Ich mein HD hat die zwei größte Anzahl an Bikes... Park irgendwo 4 free und fahr mim Rad hin. -WORD-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gregor74 (19. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann überall in der Stadt parken. Am WE kostenlos, Sammstags bin ich mir nicht sicher. Sagen wir mal, überall. I



Das währe mir neu, daß man in HD am WE gut und kostenlos parken kann.

Am besten parkst Du am neuen Meßplatz, bist dann ratzfatz am Berg.


----------



## JoeIsuzu (19. Januar 2006)

hmn, ok - mal schauen ob ich nen parkplatz finde!

rentiert es sich dort noch zu fahren nachdem die strecke abgerissen wurde? ich bzw. wir fahren hauptsächlich freeride / downhill


----------



## JoeIsuzu (19. Januar 2006)

ist das hier der neue messplatz? oder wo genau liegt der wenners nich is?


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2006)

JoeIsuzu schrieb:
			
		

> ist das hier der neue messplatz? oder wo genau liegt der wenners nich is?
> 
> Hi Joe
> siehe www.hd-freeride.de
> Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Januar 2006)

parken an der rohrbacher straße. ist zwar viel befahren aber da ist immer nen platz frei (und kein anwohner parken). einstieg dann z.b. über den bergfriedhof.

ach ja. und mich bitte mitnehmen, weil ich nämlich in der rohrbacher wohne


----------



## JoeIsuzu (21. Januar 2006)

hehe, lustig - in der straße hab ich geparkt ohne deinen beitrag gelesen zu haben  

vielleicht fahren wir morgen nochmal, ist sonst noch jemand unterwegs richtung königsstuhl morgen?


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2006)

Leider ausser Gefecht. Bin auch aus Rohrbach, aber ihr fahrt ja eher DH, odeR? Jens, wolltest du das nicht nochmal überdenken mit deinem Einsatzgebiet 

Gruss, Lev  -  wartet aufs neue Laufrad


----------



## JoeIsuzu (21. Januar 2006)

joa freeride eher, aber irgendwie mussten wir uns ja auch hochquälen


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Januar 2006)

Freeride. Kein Akt. Fahr ich halt nur einmal. Und dann weg mit dem Rahmen  Hoch müssen wir alle. Und ich bin jemand der auch wartet und nicht immer wieder umkehrt um meine Mitfahrer zu demotivieren.  Und runter komme ich ja nun auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

